# Did you see the Cutting Edge?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I won't normally do this...

But I want to make sure all the R15 users are aware, that the first FULL CE is available for the R15 platform (all three systems... not just one particular model).

See the announcement for more details...
And subscribe to the notifications threads to be notified about future CE's.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=86726


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Come on all you R15 guys.
Time for you to jump in.
The water is nice n warm.

Chatroom is open and waiting for you.
http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php?


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Makes no sense to me to force and upgrade unless your box isn't working all too well. I'll let you guys be the test subjects.

ps. All these CE and sub forums and sub forums has ruined this website.. KISS!!!!

The old days were much better. Get rid of the sub forums!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

saleen351 said:


> Makes no sense to me to force and upgrade unless your box isn't working all too well. I'll let you guys be the test subjects.
> 
> ps. All these CE and sub forums and sub forums has ruined this website.. KISS!!!!
> 
> The old days were much better. Get rid of the sub forums!!!!!!!!


I prefer not to have to hunt through numerous posts to find what interests me. Sub forums are not only a good thing but a necessary thing.
The old days are just that.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, I grabbed the CE. For other R15ers, you should have got this one, trick play is so good now


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

tford said:


> Yup, I grabbed the CE. For other R15ers, you should have got this one, trick play is so good now


Do you have to force a download or will we get in sooner or later?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VaJim said:


> Do you have to force a download or will we get in sooner or later?


When there is the next national release, you will get that...

CE's are all about being part of the process to get the next national release as good as it can be.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Are they ever going to replace this worthless 106c software it is ridiculous you cannot fast forward or even comercial advance at all without it putting you in a continous loop. They refuse to do anything about this, it has been this way for nearly 6 months now. What is the purpose of having a fast forward and a comercial advance if you cannot use them ???? These R15's are proving to be useful as a boat anchor. I have never such an electronic device that was released 2 year too early after 2 years still not working properly. And customer service if you can call them that as they have no clue what customer service actually is, they have no clue as to what is going on. You can go through 4 techs and 4 supervisors having to call back each time to actually get a hold of someone that even knows that they have a CE release, they all act like your crazy or something like you are making it up. They all tell you sir the 106c is our newest software we do not have anything newer, we know nothing of any CE software. I finally found a supervisor who actually admitted the CE release existed, it took me that long to find out, sorry sir we have no way of letting you have it, it was only available for a limited time. Real nice to spend 2 hours on the phone to get that response. It has been 6 months what do I have to do wait another 6 months for them to get a fix out for this ????


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> Are they ever going to replace this worthless 106c software it is ridiculous you cannot fast forward or even comercial advance at all without it putting you in a continous loop. They refuse to do anything about this, it has been this way for nearly 6 months now. What is the purpose of having a fast forward and a comercial advance if you cannot use them ???? These R15's are proving to be useful as a boat anchor. I have never such an electronic device that was released 2 year too early after 2 years still not working properly. And customer service if you can call them that as they have no clue what customer service actually is, they have no clue as to what is going on. You can go through 4 techs and 4 supervisors having to call back each time to actually get a hold of someone that even knows that they have a CE release, they all act like your crazy or something like you are making it up. They all tell you sir the 106c is our newest software we do not have anything newer, we know nothing of any CE software. I finally found a supervisor who actually admitted the CE release existed, it took me that long to find out, sorry sir we have no way of letting you have it, it was only available for a limited time. Real nice to spend 2 hours on the phone to get that response. It has been 6 months what do I have to do wait another 6 months for them to get a fix out for this ????


The newest cutting edge versions for the R15 are HUGE improvements. They have been through several CE revisions now and it looks like this last one (released a few days ago) will go national. Hang tight, the next version has great improvements.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

saleen351 said:


> ps. All these CE and sub forums and sub forums has ruined this website.. KISS!!!!
> 
> The old days were much better. Get rid of the sub forums!!!!!!!!


I think that the sub forums have really improved this site and made it much easier to find the info you want.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Would be nice to be able to get the CE for the R15 300, as this 106c software is The worst I have ever had in a year of having the dvr. It is just basically impossible to ff through any program without it looping. I have to continously watch the program time at the bottom to see when it starts looping to hit play and hit ff once again and do it a few times to get through the commercials.


----------



## Greyshadow2007 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you don't mind going through the CE process, wait until a night when a CE is released, check out brott's site to see when the 106C software for the R15-300 is replaced, then force a download. if it's accepting a forced download now, should be foolproof when you force during a CE, since the national version is "replaced" in the download stream.

BTW, if you didn't already know, Brott's site is at http://www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

R15STINKS said:


> Would be nice to be able to get the CE for the R15 300, as this 106c software is The worst I have ever had in a year of having the dvr. It is just basically impossible to ff through any program without it looping. I have to continously watch the program time at the bottom to see when it starts looping to hit play and hit ff once again and do it a few times to get through the commercials.


There is a new CE for it Friday and Saturady night this week.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90303


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool I cant wait until friday the 22nd at 11pm. I work from home and a dvr working correctly for me is important.


----------



## BWiggin (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking about trying to download the new update tonite. My probably stupid question is will I lose the stuff that I recorded? I have a lot of movies and would hate to lose anything.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BWiggin said:


> I was thinking about trying to download the new update tonite. My probably stupid question is will I lose the stuff that I recorded? I have a lot of movies and would hate to lose anything.


You shouldn't but there is a small chance something could happen and you could. It has happened to a few members over different CE downloads. But that is a chance that you have to decide for yourself if you want to take it or not. I have not lost any.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

Works great so far so long 106c you will not be missed. Everything is so much faster the version 0x1093 seems so far to be the best thing this box has seen. Hopefully everything stays as good as it is now. Wow just cant believe the difference it is like a totally new dvr. Kinda brings a tear to my eye after all The problems I have had. Now I have a dvr that actually works like it is supposed to. Have to say somebody deserves some credit to which I say to them THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

After this I may have to change my member name, hopefully it no longer applies.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I tried forcing the download last night but I just couldn't get it to take. Oh well. Maybe I'll try again tonight.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

braven - first off, the timing is really critical. Do a reset. As soon as the first blue screen appears immediatelly push 02468 one time, fairly rapidly, and push no other buttons. Don't hold the buttons.

After a delay, you should see a screen that says found new software. It doesn't matter what that screen shows, if you start downloading during a CE session, you are downloading the CE version. The R15 won't show you that in the download screen.

Carl


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> Makes no sense to me to force and upgrade unless your box isn't working all too well. I'll let you guys be the test subjects.
> 
> ps. All these CE and sub forums and sub forums has ruined this website.. KISS!!!!
> 
> The old days were much better. Get rid of the sub forums!!!!!!!!


Disagree. 

Sub-Forums are an excellent method for separating subject interests. 
CE releases and the interaction that's taking place between those willing to test the new software changes are absolutely excellent use of this medium and have made all of our DVRs better in the process.

I applaud DirecTV, DBSTalk and it's moderators and all of the willing and helpful CE testers. This level of cooperation is simply amazing.


----------



## Ivan1670 (Jan 20, 2007)

Downloaded the CE last night and everything works great. My only complaint is why they did not include the one button push guide option, this option came down in the latest HR20 update and is a great option. Having to push the guide button twice in order to get to the channel guide is the most annoying part of the R15.


----------



## R15STINKS (Jun 19, 2007)

I"am very happy with the new CE only problem I have found was that it was trying to record family guy at 8:30pm on 6-25 two times in a row, one showed wont record, so I got the wont record one removed. I can live with checking the programs to record every day no problem I was already doing it any way with the 106c I"am just glad it has no ff looping and is 100% faster responding to commands. So even with the scheduling glitch, still give it an A+ and happy to have it. Glad I no longer have a need to call and complain to CS.


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

R15STINKS said:


> I"am very happy with the new CE only problem I have found was that it was trying to record family guy at 8:30pm on 6-25 two times in a row, one showed wont record, so I got the wont record one removed. I can live with checking the programs to record every day no problem I was already doing it any way with the 106c I"am just glad it has no ff looping and is 100% faster responding to commands. So even with the scheduling glitch, still give it an A+ and happy to have it. Glad I no longer have a need to call and complain to CS.


Glad to see that you were happy with the CE release. I was wondering how you made out. Just be sure to point out any problems you notice in the appropriate "Issues Thread" so it can be documented, and hopefully corrected in one of the next CE's


----------

